
Yes, Determinists, There Is Free Will - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/yes-determinists-there-is-free-will
======
gus_massa
Two previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19943560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19943560)
(11 points, 2 days ago, 25 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19927911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19927911)
(27 points, 4 days ago, 90 comments)

